
RCS, Not Hangouts, Is Google's Play in Conversational Commerce - guifortaine
http://servo.ai/rcs-not-hangouts-is-googles-play-in-conversational-commerce/
======
daveloyall
Apparently RCS is this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Communication_Services](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Communication_Services)

